# Network administrator



## simmis (Jul 31, 2011)

What are major problems they have to deal with in their work field?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Users, bosses, networks, operating systems, and hardware. Other than that, it's a piece of cake. The issues you face are directly related to how complex and big the network is, and the skill level of the users.


----------



## simmis (Jul 31, 2011)

What problems specifically? You said users, it could be user passwords.


----------



## Johanbotha (Aug 8, 2011)

It all depends on how complex the systems are and how educated the users are. Password resets are one of the most common things you do as nobody ever seem to remember what they changed them to..


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

It would be remiss to mention that much of this depends on the type of network.
As someone who is working towards my BA in network Admin., I can say that there are some speacialized fields within this area.

An understanding of TCP/IP should be your second priority, assuming a clear understanding of the various network models.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

simmis said:


> What problems specifically? You said users, it could be user passwords.


As an administrator, the size of the network will determine what the scope of your job will be. In a small network you'll likely be tasked with helping users with programs, email, passwords, errors, pop-ups, phone connectivity and setup, and a variety of other tasks. As the administrator you're the go to guy for all things tech. In a large network/company, you'll probably have desktop support people to handle the mundane.

If you're simply looking for network administrator challenges, then you'd be concerned with network security (firewalls, unauthorized access, and physical security), viruses (browser based, server based, and email based), and machine issues (Operating system, application, and hardware). Backing up and system recovery procedures (tested periodically of course) can be tough if you don't have experience recovering servers.

Every network will have its own challenges depending on the users, topology, and OS versions.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

in addition to what is said at some point you may have to design a network so you should know how to subnet which is difficult but once you master it (which I still havent) it will be easier.

Being admin isn't too difficult but there are many obsticles in your way especially if you work for a government department or school because all the red tape and BS the bosses come up with.


----------

